# Smart Cover qui abime mon iPad 4



## djgreg13 (16 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous, je suis face à un soucis un peu génant, mon iPad 4 s est retrouvé abimé là ou est accroché la Cover.
J'ai lu que Apple changeait les arrières des iPad pour ceux à qui c.est arrivé, est ce toujours le cas?


----------

